# Olongapo



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Toying with the idea of moving from Pampanga to Olongapo.
I would be renting and working in the area if this happens.

I've never been there (though have lived in Pangasinan and Pampanga).

Does anyone know OK areas to live, have any suggestions or highlights in the area?

The reason I would consider to move is I've heard it's cleaner and nicer than San Fernando. Plus it's close to the sea and more green so will be nice for me and my kids -when I'm not working I can take them to the beach or go for a bike ride or something.

Any suggestions most gratefully received.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> Toying with the idea of moving from Pampanga to Olongapo.
> I would be renting and working in the area if this happens.
> 
> I've never been there (though have lived in Pangasinan and Pampanga).
> ...


The best place is on the old US Navy base at Subic Bay. Beautiful and kept as clean as any town in the US. Many good restaurants, and malls.

Outside the base is Onongapo. Not that clean but acceptable. Looks like Angeles or San Fernando. Would not be my first choice.
Close to the base there is Brgy Barretto. Right next to the ocean and there are apartments for rent all along there. Just have to locate one.


Jet Lag


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> The best place is on the old US Navy base at Subic Bay. Beautiful and kept as clean as any town in the US. Many good restaurants, and malls.
> 
> Outside the base is Onongapo. Not that clean but acceptable. Looks like Angeles or San Fernando. Would not be my first choice.
> Close to the base there is Brgy Barretto. Right next to the ocean and there are apartments for rent all along there. Just have to locate one.
> ...


I bet it's expensive inside the base. I wouldn't mind be further out as long as it's save and the people are friendly. Close to the sea would be nice but not too close to the resorts.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> I bet it's expensive inside the base. I wouldn't mind be further out as long as it's save and the people are friendly. Close to the sea would be nice but not too close to the resorts.


Yea, inside the base is a bit pricey on home rentals but you can take over an existing lease that affords not only a nice area but safety as well for a family.

Barretto is good also. Cost of renting is lower and still close to the base for good food and shopping.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> The best place is on the old US Navy base at Subic Bay. Beautiful and kept as clean as any town in the US. Many good restaurants, and malls.
> 
> Outside the base is Onongapo. Not that clean but acceptable. Looks like Angeles or San Fernando. Would not be my first choice.
> Close to the base there is Brgy Barretto. Right next to the ocean and there are apartments for rent all along there. Just have to locate one.
> ...


I visited Subic Bay some time back and found the opposite to be true.
It certainly wasn't beautiful, lots of buildings left derelict since the US Navy deserted them.
A few decent restaurants, but not a lot of variety.

I stayed in a hotel along Waterfront Road, is there another piece of Subic that I missed, that is beautiful?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I visited Subic Bay some time back and found the opposite to be true.
> It certainly wasn't beautiful, lots of buildings left derelict since the US Navy deserted them.
> A few decent restaurants, but not a lot of variety.
> 
> I stayed in a hotel along Waterfront Road, is there another piece of Subic that I missed, that is beautiful?


With the big mall in there know it has improved. I wouldn't describe it as beautiful but it is much saner in there than outside. The last time we drove through Barretto it was like driving along Fields Avenue in Angeles but dirtier. Many years ago we had a family day out at Baloy and it was ok but returning a few years later it was a chit hole.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Try to look at Gordon Heights. Lots of expats who bought land and live there. The natives are used to white men walking around on their shorts and flip flops


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks Galactic. Looks nice from Google Earth view. Is it mostly people who have bought land and built their own houses? Or are there subdivisions there and rental apartments/homes?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Simon1983 said:


> Thanks Galactic. Looks nice from Google Earth view. Is it mostly people who have bought land and built their own houses? Or are there subdivisions there and rental apartments/homes?


Mostly expats who established roots there. And a few homes for rent.
There is also Sta. Monica Subdivision in Subic. Expat area as well but the area was hit by heavy flooding about 6 years ago.
And to add, there is a new community that is being built in Subic as well Camella Homes, a subdivision developer, has finally invested in the Olongapo Subic area.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tiz said:


> I visited Subic Bay some time back and found the opposite to be true.
> It certainly wasn't beautiful, lots of buildings left derelict since the US Navy deserted them.
> A few decent restaurants, but not a lot of variety.
> 
> I stayed in a hotel along Waterfront Road, is there another piece of Subic that I missed, that is beautiful?


For sure it is not what it was in the hey day of the US base being there in terms of cleanliness, but it's decent. I too was disappointed with some very run down buildings or rubble left on the main base area, which Don (DonandAbbey) told me usually stays there until a new place is going be built on that spot. Still it was decent. Jon1 on here is another who can fill you in more for the area or on-base, as is Lefties...just haven't seen the later on here is a while. My favorite are when Don took us around for a very gracious 3 hrs or so in January was his area up in Kalayaan. 

Wondering if any others ever considered Dumaguete, ****** Oriental? Quite an expat community down there and pretty cheap. It's where we are going to start later this year and see how goes before checking out probably 2 other locations. 

Best of luck to the OP !

Jay C.


----------

